# Forbidden history, nikola tesla on yesterday now



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

For those who have never read about this man or know his name, but not much about what he did, have a watch of this now. His name being used by a car company is a sin imo, probably the most interesting mofo to ever live


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Didnt he make the tesla coil matt ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigoggy said:


> Didnt he make the tesla coil matt ?


Yes sir, in like 1890 or something crazy. He has nearly 200 patents i think, invented electricity as we know it today, x ray, fluorescent lighting, radio, theorised sky tv, haarp is based on his designs. It is amazing what he did and theorised at a time we basically lived in darkness.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Yup Tesla was a genius and its sad the way he died penniless all alone. He discovered AC electricity and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. He was kicked down by Thomas Edison, who we all learn about in school, who was a fraud really, compared to Tesla who they dont even teach about. He even invented wireless transmitted electricity for free to everyone, but ofcourse the elite would'nt want that, oh no.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

As an electrical engineer this guy is one of my true heroes. 

Sadly there is a lot of strange bull about him inventing weapons and other things that seem to be fantasy and I think that it detracts from his memory and reputation


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oldsparky said:


> As an electrical engineer this guy is one of my true heroes.
> 
> Sadly there is a lot of strange bull about him inventing weapons and other things that seem to be fantasy and I think that it detracts from his memory and reputation


A lot of those things were not weapons though, well certainly not what he invented them for. Its just a sad fact of life that military always find an application for such things. Haarp for example is all based on teslas work, but was not at a all what he had in mind. The "death ray" is another. Absolutely taken out of context, but when he realised what people would do with it he split it up and gave parts to different governments so no one had all the info. His theory was simple, we couldn't use it until we didn't really need it. A true visionary


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

HAARP is of course the subject of debate as to its true purpose many think what's claimed it could be is very unlikely

Good source of Internet debate and a nice insight into some high end science though


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn , missed this and can't find it on catch up either.


----------



## honestman (Oct 4, 2012)

jenks said:


> Damn , missed this and can't find it on catch up either.


full episode on youtube :


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers Honestman, forgot about YouTube


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Yup Tesla was a genius and its sad the way he died penniless all alone. He discovered AC electricity and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. He was kicked down by Thomas Edison, who we all learn about in school, who was a fraud really, compared to Tesla who they dont even teach about. He even invented wireless transmitted electricity for free to everyone, but ofcourse the elite would'nt want that, oh no.


Edison was a brilliant salesman and a crap engineer, Tesla the complete opposite


----------

